# Blown Attic Insulation > Electric Wiring concerns



## westside (14 Oct 2009)

Hi there,

Looking at increase wall and attic instulation in in-laws house. Have gotten two quotes and both recommended blown insulation for the attic and beads for the walls.

At present there is approx 80mm of existing fibre instulation between the joists so the idea is to blow-in enought celulose to bring it to 300mm for the grant.

Both suppliers confirmed there is no cause for concern with blowing the installation right in but I am wondering if there is any danger regarding electrical wiring? The house is a single storey 1980's bungalow so there are lots of wires for lights (no recess), alarm, tv aerials, phone lines up there. Some of the wires are currently running across the top of the joists and some are in-between?

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## sydthebeat (14 Oct 2009)

you allowed the company quoting to specify the material???

thats not how it works... obviously they will specify the material that they will make most profit from.

This is from the warmcel 300 IAB cert:

_"3. All electrical cables of high amperage uses
(cooker and shower cables) should be raised
and clipped to a conventional rafter or tie
above the level of the Warmcel 300 insulation
to meet the requirements of ETCI publication
EF 207:2003: Guide to the National Rules for
Electrical Installation as Applicable to
Domestic Installations. All other electrical
cables should be laid above the insulation
once installation is complete."_


----------



## westside (14 Oct 2009)

I asked the guys to quote for insulating the attic and walls. They offer 
Warmcel Cellulose Insulation or Rools of fiberglass rolls
and
bonded bead for cavity

The rep confirmed blown insulation would cost approx 200 more that the firbreglass.

What should I be asking for cavity insulation other than beads?


----------



## sydthebeat (14 Oct 2009)

the cellulose is worth the extra 200 if installed properly... make sure to main ventilation gaps at eaves for attic ventilation.

If its beads in the cavity, which is the only real option, make sure its platinum eps beads (the grey beads!!)

Rockwool is also an option for the cavity but beads are a more standard solution.


----------



## westside (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks Syd,

The product they are offering is
[broken link removed]

It says the use both  KOREfill and Certainfil  - do you know if these are platinum beads?


----------



## onq (15 Oct 2009)

sydthebeat said:


> you allowed the company quoting to specify the material???
> 
> thats not how it works... obviously they will specify the material that they will make most profit from.
> 
> ...




Syd, thanks for that quotation.

ONQ.


----------

